# Your opinion/suggestions on Micromax 32B200HD Led tv



## giprabu (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi guys.. I'm planning to buy a 32 inch TV @ most possible cheapest budget. 

My requirements are decent colour reproduction and good viewing angle. 

HD ready is not a problem as we'll watch it from above 7 feet distance...

Please share your opinions on the Micromax tv....


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2014)

Get this instead Philips 32PFL3738/V7 it is within your budget and lot better than micromax.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2014)

Get one with more than two HDMI and USB ports each and 1080p screen resolution. getting a 720p resolution TV isn't worth it IMO.


----------

